
Autonomous Delivery startup Nuro releases it's first voluntary safety report - Fricken
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/13/17855136/nuro-self-driving-car-safety-report
======
Fricken
Here's a link to Nuro's blog post with a link to the actual report (PDF):

[https://medium.com/nuro/delivering-
safety-6eb859223868](https://medium.com/nuro/delivering-safety-6eb859223868)

